# Wood ID



## turn81 (Feb 24, 2017)

Not really a blank question, but I was curious if anyone can positively identify this wood.  My 'wood guy' gave me a board and he wasn't sure what it was.  I turned up a pen with it and I THINK it is just oak - can anyone verify?





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## terry q (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks like some Hickory I recently turned.


----------



## budnder (Feb 24, 2017)

My first thought was oak...


----------



## Herb G (Feb 24, 2017)

Judging by the tear out around the middle band & the tip, I'd say oak too.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 24, 2017)

For a positive identification (as opposed to a guess) you will need to polish the end grain and take a sharp close-up photo of it.

If you head over to Woodbarter, there's a forum dedicated to Wood ID. (Post a message of introduction before posting your pix and question.)


----------



## Mintman (Feb 24, 2017)

Sure looks like white oak to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 24, 2017)

terry q said:


> Looks like some Hickory I recently turned.


 
+1 on hickory.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 24, 2017)

I would also suggest Oak.


----------



## keithbyrd (Feb 24, 2017)

I go with Oak


----------

